# Lazy Crossing Gate



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two 252 Crossing Gates. One works on key every time, goes all the way down and is very reliable. The other lights but sometimes stays up and then after a few runs will go down. It often does not go all the way down. I've had it apart a number of times and sanded and lubricated the plunger. Then it will be ok for a while and eventually back to its old habits. Is there hope for this thing? Any tips on how to cure it? I use a light oil. Would something else work better? It will go all they way down if I stop the train and give it full power.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Newtown Joe said:


> It will go all they way down if I stop the train and give it full power.


Sounds like it needs a separate power supply that's all.


----------

